# New Bumblebee Cichlids



## Restricted-

2 new bumblebee cichlids in a 30gal


----------



## lorteti hr

sweet


----------



## Restricted-

thanks! the smaller, darker one, (bottom pic) is constantly chasing the bigger, lighter one (top photo) around and forces it to stay at the surface of the tank or in a corner. normal? lol


----------



## lorteti hr

Restricted- said:


> thanks! the smaller, darker one, (bottom pic) is constantly chasing the bigger, lighter one (top photo) around and forces it to stay at the surface of the tank or in a corner. normal? lol


I think that is normal for cichlids..my sister have many cichlids and they are fighting all the time for territory..they can be very nasty even to kill another fish..


----------



## Restricted-

alright i suppose i should put something else in there to help reduce aggression


----------



## lorteti hr

Restricted- said:


> alright i suppose i should put something else in there to help reduce aggression


put some convict cichlids














I have six of them,very small..they are half cm long,two month old and they are nasty little boogers..


----------



## Restricted-

i might, but im going to see what they have at the lfs because i would like something a little more original


----------



## Guest

Order a few more female bumblebee's and you are good to go!


----------



## Restricted-

that would be great actually, didnt even think about that


----------



## Restricted-

yeah the one in the bottom pic killed the other one..found it dead just as i was going to move it to a diff tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru

30g is too small for crabros and pretty much all mbuna. Mbuna also need to be crowded with lots of nooks and crannies to hide in. 30g would be a better set up for some smaller Tanganyikans. Julidochromis, Neolamprologus brichardii, N. leleupi, and similar species would be good candidates for rocky setups.


----------



## lorteti hr

Restricted- said:


> yeah the one in the bottom pic killed the other one..found it dead just as i was going to move it to a diff tank.


sorry to hear that man..


----------



## Restricted-

Piranha Guru said:


> 30g is too small for crabros and pretty much all mbuna. Mbuna also need to be crowded with lots of nooks and crannies to hide in. 30g would be a better set up for some smaller Tanganyikans. Julidochromis, Neolamprologus brichardii, N. leleupi, and similar species would be good candidates for rocky setups.


okay great... i'm just going to wait until i can get a small serra and then run with that because nothin else is really gonna work it seems


----------



## Restricted-

Just got 3 more bumblebee's and 3 cons, they are babies.


----------



## FEEFA

Why would you mix cons with africans? I feel sorry for those bumblebee cichlids, they are not really that agressive to beging with and the cons will probably be the dominant fish in the tank.


----------



## Sylar_92

FEEFA said:


> The cons will probably be the dominant fish in the tank.


I agree with the cons going to take over the tank, but either way nice bumble bees and tank scaping. Whats the bumble bee convict ratio in your tank?


----------



## Piranha Guru

FEEFA said:


> Why would you mix cons with africans? *I feel sorry for those bumblebee cichlids, they are not really that agressive* to beging with and the cons will probably be the dominant fish in the tank.


Compared to what? They are mbuna and are naturally territorial...a dominant male will take care of most anything in the tank. Crabros are one of the nastier mbuna and should only be kept with other mubna.

A breeding pair of convicts might stand a chance, but the only thing they are likely to be dominant of are some females. Malawi bloat is more likely to kill the bumblebees than the convicts, make sure that they get a food high in vegetable matter.


----------



## FEEFA

Compared to Kenyi's, afras, Johani's, aratus, zebras, etc. In my experience I found them to be only slightly more aggressive than yellow labs.

I'm sure you know your fish better than I do Guru but that was just my experiance









Also I am strongly againt keeping anything other than africans with africans, other than dither fish of course


----------



## Restricted-

They are all happy, 3 small bumbles, 3 small cons and the one big bumblebee. No problems or I mighta switched things up.


----------



## lorteti hr

Restricted- said:


> Just got 3 more bumblebee's and 3 cons, they are babies.
> 
> View attachment 203970
> 
> View attachment 203968
> 
> View attachment 203969
> 
> View attachment 203971
> 
> View attachment 203972
> 
> View attachment 203973


looking great man...sweet lil fishes....


----------



## Restricted-

thanks!!


----------



## bob351

love the look of your tank with the 3d background


----------



## Restricted-

Thank you I made it myself! Here is another photo


----------



## lorteti hr

omg that looks awesome mate....that tank is fantastic.....







and look at them...so small...


----------



## Restricted-

lorteti hr said:


> omg that looks awesome mate....that tank is fantastic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at them...so small...


Thanks!!


----------

